# Candling......



## chickiemom08 (May 15, 2017)

We had 2 eggs hatch out of 9 from the same hen. They hatched 4 days apart. It has been 5 days since the last one hatched. How would I do the candling to check the viability of the other eggs?

By the way, we have them in an incubator.


----------

